# help! my dog won't pee in the garden



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

She has always been reluctant to pee in the garden, I usually have to stand outside with her for up to 20 mins some times. I assumed it was a weather reluctance thing to be honest, I homed her in october and it's not exactly been nice weather since then. But the last 3 days she has not peed in the garden at all, will only go on walks-or on the kitchen floor 

I can get everyone up a little earlier and do a quick walk first thing, later in the day is fine, she gets walked once or twice then anyway. At a push I could add in an evening walk (but that will be hard on my youngest who is tired by then). I cannot walk her last thing at night though, kids are obviously all in bed and fast asleep. If she won't go (last night I stood outside for 30 mins) then I will come downstairs to a mess 

What I really need is for her to pee in the back garden and I don't know why she won't?? And I really need for her not to think it is ok to pee in kitchen, I don't know how to do that though. I haven't told her off (what is the point, i haven't caught her in the act so she won't know what she's being told off for), and I praise when she goes in the garden.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

laurahair said:


> She has always been reluctant to pee in the garden, I usually have to stand outside with her for up to 20 mins some times. I assumed it was a weather reluctance thing to be honest, I homed her in october and it's not exactly been nice weather since then. But the last 3 days she has not peed in the garden at all, will only go on walks-or on the kitchen floor
> 
> I can get everyone up a little earlier and do a quick walk first thing, later in the day is fine, she gets walked once or twice then anyway. At a push I could add in an evening walk (but that will be hard on my youngest who is tired by then). I cannot walk her last thing at night though, kids are obviously all in bed and fast asleep. If she won't go (last night I stood outside for 30 mins) then I will come downstairs to a mess
> 
> What I really need is for her to pee in the back garden and I don't know why she won't?? And I really need for her not to think it is ok to pee in kitchen, I don't know how to do that though. I haven't told her off (what is the point, i haven't caught her in the act so she won't know what she's being told off for), and I praise when she goes in the garden.


Sometimes it can become an all too tense affair fraught with fraustration and it makes it a negative experience for both owner and dog.

What I have found often works, is to take a toy or ball out and get them running around and playing. With the pressure taken off and it not being treated specifically as a toilet trip, they often tend to relax and just absentindedly squat and go. Exercise and play often tends to bring on the need anyway. Worth trying to see if it works for a day or two, you can then do the praising and treats to re-enforce it if she does go then too.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you tried rubbing some of her pee from wherever she's gone inside somewhere outside in the garden? I did this for the first couple of days when we brought our pup home, and it seemed to be quite successful (in that after I dumped some pee-soaked paper towels outside, he promptly went directly on top of them). 

I'm assuming you're already enthusiastically rewarding on the (rare!) occasions she does go outside?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think what you need to do is select a specific spot, and take her out every half an hour for 5 mins, no longer, on a lead and do not let her out for a walk until and unless she urinates.

Put her in a very confined space, like a crate. Ignore any messes but reinforce any garden elimination with her favourite thing, whatever that is.

Make a walk contingent on this behaviour.

I always train my dogs to empty before going out because this means should they be ill or if I am ill, I do not have to stress about them not emptying. It is also means you have to carry fewer bags around.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

She may feel more comfortable toileting on the walk as its more natural and just happens rather than feeling slightly pressured. Also she may feel like you are watching her whilst in the garden and therefore is increasing her stress levels. 

I would go out in the garden and play some games, dont make it stressful, dont go out and stand there with her on lead as she will most likely not go. Do some training outside, games, grooming etc. 

Take out first thing in morning, play games and she may well go. Take out after eating, sleeping and playing. 

If she does toilet in the house, ignore it, remove her from the room and clear it up. If you talk to her you will either accidently reward for the behaviour or make her scared of toileting in front of you. 

Another thing is there may be something in the garden which is making her reluctant to go, whether a certain smell, sight etc. Make sure you have some longer areas in the garden and hidden areas, as she may feel more relaxed going there.


----------

